# Taxqueña to Lomas?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

I am taking Spanish courses at CEPE in UNAM's main campus "Ciudad Universitaria" (University City), located within Coyoacán borough in the southern part of Mexico City. Tomorrow I start Basico III. But I also have a doctor's appointment in the afternoon in Lomas de Chapultepec. 

Who can tell me how to go from UNAM to Lomas by public transportation? I can take a pesero to the Taxqueña Metro Station, but after that I'm lost. My doctor lives on Monte Olimpo street.

Many thanks for your time and help in this regard. 

Yours truly,
Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As time is running short, it seems that a taxi may be your best solution.


----------

